# Strange leak



## Loviedo (Sep 17, 2019)

Found this under a 2013 rogue today. The car hadn’t been driven for a couple of days as I was out of town so my wife was driving the newer Altima instead of her Rogue. Not a huge car guy and there is about a 5% chance this is something non car related (I have two young boys, so anything is possible). The blob is oily like paint to the touch, and doesn’t have an odor that I could detect.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, it's not coolant, not power steering fluid, not brake fluid, seems too thick for motor oil or transmission fluid, my guess is gear oil assuming you have AWD. Transfer case or rear differential leaking? Mind you that stuff is usually pretty smelly.
Unless you had a rustproofing oil treatment done recently, I would have it put on a lift and inspected asap.


----------



## Loviedo (Sep 17, 2019)

I’ve had a couple hits on the CV joint boot ripped and spewed the lubricant from there. Upon further inspection this is what i see under the right passenger front tire.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you found the source, and happier still that its a far less expensive repair than I feared.


----------



## IDRIVEROGUE (Nov 20, 2017)

Loviedo said:


> I’ve had a couple hits on the CV joint boot ripped and spewed the lubricant from there. Upon further inspection this is what i see under the right passenger front tire.
> View attachment 6029


Had same issue w/my 2010. Twice. Axle boot grease - cost about $250 to fix at firestone shop. Less the 2nd time because parts were warrantied. Glad someone besides me has this issue - maybe a defect?


----------

